# Amniotic fluid check



## amurray102710 (Jun 14, 2011)

Does anyone know of an icd-9 code for checking the amount of amniotic fluid or the monitoring of the amount of fluid?  Thank you


----------



## dadhich.girish (Jun 14, 2011)

Being a non-OB coder, I believe it should be covered in supervision of pregnancy.  If normal - V22.x and if high-risk, V23.x.


----------

